# Upgrading to an Appartamento (Serie Nera)



## drh__ (Apr 3, 2020)

Currently have a Barista Express and feel it is time for an upgrade.

My question is: is it a worthwhile jump to the Appartamento? I'm looking to up my espresso game and feel this will take me to the next level based on my current research.


----------



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

What makes you think of the Appartamento specifically? I mean, it's a lovely machine and will definitely be a step up from the Barista Express but there are also a lot of other good E61 heat exchanger machines from which to choose. What are you seeking in a machine that makes you lean towards this one rather than e.g. the Mara X or the Minima?


----------



## drh__ (Apr 3, 2020)

higbert said:


> What makes you think of the Appartamento specifically? I mean, it's a lovely machine and will definitely be a step up from the Barista Express but there are also a lot of other good E61 heat exchanger machines from which to choose. What are you seeking in a machine that makes you lean towards this one rather than e.g. the Mara X or the Minima?


 Mainly from what I've seen on here/Reddit. Seems a lot of people have made the same upgrade so that swayed me.

I'm still open to suggestions, though. What's better about the Mara X or the Minima? Did also consider the Mozzafiato - is it worth the extra £ over the Appartamento?


----------



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

The MaraX is very well reviewed, is a new machine, just launched, temperature stabilised, small footprint. There's a very active community of new MaraX owners on this forum - check out the Lelit sub. Minima is a bit older but again, small form factor, does the job well.

I'm not advocating either above the Appartamento, just pointing out alternatives. I have an Evoluzione so I'm a big lover of Rocket machines.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

I recently upgraded to a MaraX from a gaggia classic. I'd looked at the Appartamento, but to be honest I felt a lot of the price of a Rocket was in the marketing. The Appartamento is a very basic HX machine and when the MaraX came out with a lot more capability and a fair amount cheaper I couldn't resist...

It's a pretty machine, well designed, really nice not having to do cooling flushes, stable temperature as long as you don't make a ton of drinks in a row, great steam power, really nice preinfusion. List goes on.

The only thing I don't like is the OPV (I think) directing to the drip tray rather than back to the tank. It's not actually that much water, so I can live with it given all the benefits. I know Dave C said this was doable... I really should look into it!

The new Lelit Elizabeth would be a serious contender now, but I bought the MaraX before it came out! And either way, I really want to add a flow paddle to it, so probably would have gone with the MaraX anyway... 😊


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

jaffro said:


> I recently upgraded to a MaraX from a gaggia classic. I'd looked at the Appartamento, but to be honest I felt a lot of the price of a Rocket was in the marketing. The Appartamento is a very basic HX machine and when the MaraX came out with a lot more capability and a fair amount cheaper I couldn't resist...
> 
> It's a pretty machine, well designed, really nice not having to do cooling flushes, stable temperature as long as you don't make a ton of drinks in a row, great steam power, really nice preinfusion. List goes on.
> 
> ...


 Sorry for the noob question but what is a flow paddle?


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

P1Fanatic said:


> Sorry for the noob question but what is a flow paddle?


 You can buy a "paddle" that you fit to the top of the machine, which let's you control the flow of water into the puck. Means you can manually control preinfusion or adapt the flow of water through the shot 😊


----------

